# Powerbook G4 laptop issue with blurring display ..



## parvas24 (Apr 12, 2006)

I have a Powerbook G4 laptop .... and due to some recent problems....the screen gets blurred and I could not see anything to click on and have to restart it back and the same thing happens over and over again ... the Apple logo background turns yellow at start up which is not right .... I tried Techtool pro for the Mac OS 10.4.6 Tiger and everything showed as normal on it ... it could not detect anything .... so I got an iBOOK Hardware Test CD rom .... I would like to know if it is safe to run this CD for the Powerbook G4 .... Also can anybody help me in figuring out the problem as there are no Apple Service centers where I live .... need some help on this matter ....


----------



## abubakar_119 (Apr 5, 2006)

I think it has problem in display, I mean hardware problem. And you can't use iBook hardware test cd on Powerbook G4 computer. Because there to much hardware difference between iBook and Powerbook, So better if you can give me your computer specification and Serial No. of your computer may be i can help you in this way

Best wishes
Abubakar


----------



## the_iconster (Feb 20, 2006)

I know there was a problem with some of the displays in the Powerbooks made in Summer of 2003 ... is yours from around then? Here's a link to an Apple support page about it

http://www.apple.com/support/powerbook/displayprogram/

Hopefully that will help!


----------



## parvas24 (Apr 12, 2006)

parvas24 said:


> I have a Powerbook G4 laptop .... and due to some recent problems....the screen gets blurred and I could not see anything to click on and have to restart it back and the same thing happens over and over again ... the Apple logo background turns yellow at start up which is not right .... I tried Techtool pro for the Mac OS 10.4.6 Tiger and everything showed as normal on it ... it could not detect anything .... so I got an iBOOK Hardware Test CD rom .... I would like to know if it is safe to run this CD for the Powerbook G4 .... Also can anybody help me in figuring out the problem as there are no Apple Service centers where I live .... need some help on this matter ....


I is a Powerbook G4 bought in 2003 .....but the computer never had any blurred screen .... only for the past few the screen breaks up when the computer is turned on ...... even restarting the computer does not resolve the problem ...... I tried techtool pro several times but the screen breaks up even when the techtool pro is scanning the computer ....


----------



## parvas24 (Apr 12, 2006)

parvas24 said:


> I have a Powerbook G4 laptop .... and due to some recent problems....the screen gets blurred and I could not see anything to click on and have to restart it back and the same thing happens over and over again ... the Apple logo background turns yellow at start up which is not right .... I tried Techtool pro for the Mac OS 10.4.6 Tiger and everything showed as normal on it ... it could not detect anything .... so I got an iBOOK Hardware Test CD rom .... I would like to know if it is safe to run this CD for the Powerbook G4 .... Also can anybody help me in figuring out the problem as there are no Apple Service centers where I live .... need some help on this matter ....


It is a Powerbook G4 bought in 2003 .....but the computer never had any blurred screen .... only for the past few the screen breaks up when the computer is turned on ...... even restarting the computer does not resolve the problem ...... I tried techtool pro several times but the screen breaks up even when the techtool pro is scanning the computer ....


----------



## parvas24 (Apr 12, 2006)

My computer specs : 
15 inchs Powerbook G4 
512 MB memory 
40 GB 
Combo drive 
Mac OS X [10.4.6 TIGER] 
CPU : 867 mhz 
Serial number : QT3150SQN4L


----------



## parvas24 (Apr 12, 2006)

Guess what ... I deleted all my Limewire and all the music files from my Mac ... I had also deleted all the articles and pictures that I had in my documents sent by my family ... to my amazement ... I restarted my Mac and I did not find any blurring of the screen ... it is back to normal after 3 months !!! I am still cautious ... Do I need to install Anti virus ?


----------



## parvas24 (Apr 12, 2006)

I would like to know if people are expriencing virus attacks or malware that disrupts the Mac OS Tiger 10.4.6 ? .... I do belive that my Mac was infected with some sort of Virus or Malware ..... I am cautious to reinstall the files I have on my CD as backup into the computer ...... Anybody else have their experience to share with me o this matter ...


----------



## parvas24 (Apr 12, 2006)

Just to let everybodyelse know that I finally managed to solve the issue with my Powerbook G4 laptop ... the problem has dissappeared ... I had everything cleaned out of my powerbook and ran the TECHTOOL PRO and everything was fine ... Next I recently purchased a copy of Norton Antivirus for Mac and installed it ... scanned the whole system took about 8 hours!!! it detected an infected file and deleted it ..... Now the Powerbook runs smoothly ... NO MORE BLURRING displays !!!! I would advise everbody to install the Antivirus software as Mac OS X still needs protection even though it is very secure .....


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Glad you were able to locate the source of the problem. Would you care to share the name of the infected file and the virus ID that NAV found? I'm curious as to how you came to be infected.

Also, given Symantec's recent appearance in the headlines about the vulnerability of their Windows product, I'd probably use ClamXav if I were going to use any antivirus program.


----------



## parvas24 (Apr 12, 2006)

count.jar-420a6d-71080194.zip....this is a PC virus Trojan when I was downloading some wildlife pics from the internet ......Norton Antivirus sucessfully quarntined the file and I deleted the file ...... I feel secure with Norton protection to my Mac computer and everybody out there using Mac with the newer Intel chips should be more wary that files infecting PC's would be also capable of causing problems due to the change in the architecture of the new Mac's are made these days ......


----------



## connorbob21 (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi. I was just wandering exactly what was happening to your screen, because I have a 15" Powerbook G4 and earlier on my screen started flickering in horizontal lines and there were two big grey lines i the middle of the screen... Is this what was happening to you?


----------



## parvas24 (Apr 12, 2006)

Actually my problem started with lines appearing and increasing in numbers as the days went by ... then a feww days later the wjole screen got blurry and I could not see any applications on the desktop or even unable to logon to my computer it was blurry ... sometimes the screen would come back to normal for a few minutes as if nothing was wrong .... but as time went by the problem got worse and sent it to a Apple care center and they could not figure it out either ... the service guys at the Apple care center - Genius Bar said that he would have to look into the motherboard and the graphics chipset .... and they were not sure if they could fix it ... Eventually I tried Tech Toolpro Version 4 for Mac Os Tiger X.4 .... that dd not work either ... then I took out all the stuff on my computer and had only the operating system on it ... all files and music and videos were all moved out on an external hard drive .... then I ran the techtool pro 4 ... also I installed and ran the Norton Anti virus for Mac OS X.4 Tiger ... I showed me some virus infected files that I had download and they were deleted after that I booted up the computer and so far I do not have that problem again .... I feel relived and to think that Apple says that Mac OS X.4 Tiger is not immune to viruses is just a myth ... It is only a matter of time I guess especially as newer Mac 's are based on Intel chipsets that could open up the floodgates of ADwares and virus to Mac Os..... I think that you also first clean out all the added programs and files and use Techtool pro 4 and Mac Antivirus software like Norton ... good luck .....


----------

